# Front marker light delete



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Buy a plastic air welder from Harbor Freight and weld in a couple of pieces from your old fascia (bumper cover). Sand and paint.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Blasiri recommendation is a good one,
I'd also recommend just using the side marker assembly and some fascia repair epoxy. Would elimate have to use two products(fiber and Bondo), many of the fascia repair epoxies can be sanded down and topcoated. Cheaper than an air welder most likely and zero skill required to use the tool, it's just glue.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I assume you're living somewhere where marker lights are not required for passing inspection?


----------

